
You Can Now Buy Bitcoin at CVS,7-Eleven, Rite-Aid - surfallday
https://www.forbes.com/sites/colinharper/2020/06/23/you-can-now-buy-bitcoin-at-cvs7-eleven-rite-aid/#1390d39a3464
======
throwaway4666
...at an 8% conversion rate, _plus_ a $4.50 fee. Not really appealing unless
you're moving large quantities of drugs.

